# something instead of shellies for 20gal



## iceshade (Feb 6, 2015)

Hi guys, ok so i almost have everything i need to start a 20 gallon tank, I was aiming for shell dwellers like multis OR similis, now as i am saying this keep in mind i am in montreal, quebec, canada lol.

So, I cannot find shells, anywhere.. I have checked local dollaramas, walmart, and michaels (was told they have them, they don't) i have checked online (very expensive in canada with the shipping, and USA wont ship them to canada.)

I am stuck, i can't find shells anywhere, i have called gourmet food places and they dont sell empty shells.

so if i really can't find them, do i have any other options for my 20 gallon? i know there are other Tanganyika cichlids that can fit in a 20 gallon, but i don't know where to start, can i get some ideas please? unless someone knows where i can get shells, and cheaper than 35$ for 24 shells lol (only canadian place i found)

please for the love of god, help.


----------



## lorax84 (Feb 19, 2013)

You're telling me you can't find escargot shells in Montreal? Did you try specialty food stores? Thats the most common place that I find them. I know they have them on canadian Amazon, though I doubt they have them cheaper than $35 for 24. Thats close to what I pay in the US so its not exactly like you are getting gouged.

If you are really just fed up and ready to move on from shellies, you can go with julidochromis in a 20 gallon. Thought I always suggest shellies in that size tank as they are much more interesting.


----------



## iceshade (Feb 6, 2015)

lorax84 said:


> You're telling me you can't find escargot shells in Montreal? Did you try specialty food stores? Thats the most common place that I find them. I know they have them on canadian Amazon, though I doubt they have them cheaper than $35 for 24. Thats close to what I pay in the US so its not exactly like you are getting gouged.
> 
> If you are really just fed up and ready to move on from shellies, you can go with julidochromis in a 20 gallon. Thought I always suggest shellies in that size tank as they are much more interesting.


*** tried a few specialty food stores, and none of them so far have empty shells, only with the snail in them lol. although when i do a google search i search for "gourmet food" but yeah i have found nothing yet, ill check out the canadian amazon again.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

If you have other cichlids, maybe they could "clean out" the snail shells for a snack. Never tried it, but maybe someone has.

Pet stores have hermit crab shells. You might find some that are usable. Other than that, check ebay.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

What are the dimensions of this 20 gallon?

I've found escargot shells in Fortinos, and other Loblaws brand stores in Canada.


----------



## iceshade (Feb 6, 2015)

Fogelhund said:


> What are the dimensions of this 20 gallon?
> 
> I've found escargot shells in Fortinos, and other Loblaws brand stores in Canada.


24 long, 12 deep, and 15 high if i am not mistaken. yeah i have a loblaws near me, maybe ill try that.

i have been calling gourmet and specialty food places all day, no lie. no luck what so ever.

where exactly in those stores would you find stuff like this? grocery section, or something like the fish department?


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Typically in the fish department area.. I think I've paid $15 for 24, but that was some time ago.


----------



## judyok (Aug 12, 2014)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/28-Extra-Large- ... 5d55226e2c
There's this auction on ebay it says they will ship to Canada.


----------



## iceshade (Feb 6, 2015)

hmm, checking it out now, seems good so far, unless shipping is like 30$ lol


----------



## judyok (Aug 12, 2014)

true looks like you'll have to contact the seller on this one.


----------



## iceshade (Feb 6, 2015)

judyok said:


> true looks like you'll have to contact the seller on this one.


shipping is 20$, it's not bad if i wasn't so limited on money i would just order a bunch like this, but sadly i am a bit limited right now and was hoping to just walk into a store and buy the shells, this is why i need a back up, i'd like to find out what non shell dwellers (i know its possible) i can put in this 20 gal tank, i have read a few options so far. if worse comes to worse, i'll do something different now, and a bit later on when i find shells more readily available, i'll set up a shell dweller tank then, i just have not had fish in almost 15 years i am dying to get back into it.


----------



## The Cichlid Guy (Oct 18, 2014)

Is there a saltwater/reef store near you? We always have tons of empty shells in our tanks after the snails or crabs die off. Most places will give them to you, or charge less than a dollar.


----------



## iceshade (Feb 6, 2015)

The Cichlid Guy said:


> Is there a saltwater/reef store near you? We always have tons of empty shells in our tanks after the snails or crabs die off. Most places will give them to you, or charge less than a dollar.


i've found a few, do you mean places that sell salt water fish? i've been looking, haven't found any good ones yet.


----------



## Cich-ness (Apr 2, 2014)

http://www.amazon.com/Escargot-Shells-L ... got+shells


----------



## iceshade (Feb 6, 2015)

Ok so we went to a grocery store, in the fish section found little trays, with 12 escargot in them with seasoning and stuff.. 6$ per 12, big and perfectly shaped.. i bought 5 of them, gonna take out whats inside, and clean them to use lol, have like 60 shells now  whats the best way to clean them from how they are now (edible lol) to fish tank worthy?


----------



## plug (Nov 10, 2013)

eat the snails inside and then place the shells in very hot water to clean them out...

the best shells for multis are whale eyes but they seem to be difficult to find now

my 22 gallon long tank is being overrun with multi babys and I am always looking for more shells but they are getting harder to find...


----------



## Mcdaphnia (Dec 16, 2003)

iceshade said:


> Ok so we went to a grocery store, in the fish section found little trays, with 12 escargot in them with seasoning and stuff.. 6$ per 12, big and perfectly shaped.. i bought 5 of them, gonna take out whats inside, and clean them to use lol, have like 60 shells now  whats the best way to clean them from how they are now (edible lol) to fish tank worthy?


 I eat the stuff in the shells with melted butter as needed, then wash the shells. You can put the cleaned shells in a bucket with enough hydrogen peroxide to create bubbles around any overlooked organic matter.

An alternative is red ants. Set the shells on a large red ant hill and the ants will remove any remaining organic matter, even the oils. It works really well with Florida's fire ants. Unless you are allergic. I try not to get stung much and quickly drop the shells or driftwood (they clean that too) into water to convince the ants to vacate them.


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

iceshade said:


> Ok so we went to a grocery store, in the fish section found little trays, with 12 escargot in them with seasoning and stuff.. 6$ per 12, big and perfectly shaped.. i bought 5 of them, gonna take out whats inside, and clean them to use lol, have like 60 shells now  whats the best way to clean them from how they are now (edible lol) to fish tank worthy?


Cook them, eat them and then boil the shells before you put them in the tank : )
I did the same thing when I kept Multies. Definitely the tastiest tank I have ever set up.


----------



## Als49 (Jul 11, 2014)

Hmmm... escargot... butter, garlic, parsley, and melted parmesan cheese... It's really a tasty tank!


----------



## iceshade (Feb 6, 2015)

the tank is up and running now, problem is my first batch of shells i cleaned still smell a bit like garlic, should i boil them again? also what does it mean if they float in water? still dirty?


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

If they float in water, you didn't shake all the air out.


----------



## Cyphound (Oct 20, 2014)

boil them. Escargot are great eating. Didn't see the post earlier or would have suggested the supermarket. It's cheaper then lfs and you get a great meal to boot. just put in an oven proof utensil that keeps them close together sprinkle with shredded cheese and garlic butter bake for 20 minutes. Oh yea this is a fish site. ha ha


----------



## Mcdaphnia (Dec 16, 2003)

http://naplesseashellcompany.com/whale-eye-shells.html

When down in Florida, I see the whale eye shells in huge quantities at flea markets ten for a buck. All cleaned and except for a precautionary rinse, ready. They are still less than the grocery store escargot at online places, an example of online sources at the top. To get them to sink, I hold them barely under the water with the opening to the side and the tip of the whorl pointing straight down. That way all the spirals can fill.


----------



## iceshade (Feb 6, 2015)

Wow thanks for that link! Seems they ship to canada too. I have my tank set up already with about 45 escargot shells but I got them at the grocery store with snails and garlic in them and took forever to clean. Still gonna order like 100 from here lol for my next tank.


----------



## ACC in NC (Dec 27, 2003)

I use ½" PVC elbows with end caps and spray paint them a natural color with Krylon Fusion spray paint. I've been using these for years and always get overrun with any Shell Dwellers I keep and you can catch them any time you need to! I have so many N. similis right now I'm swamped with them. I sold 70 at a local club auction the other day and they were all 1.25 inches or larger.


----------



## ACC in NC (Dec 27, 2003)




----------

